# A small tip on knot found



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been making a vest and for the first time since I have been using this yarn I found a knot. Looks inocent till started digging at it. Glad I did it would have for sure come apart over time. So I replaced that manufacturing with a Russian Join. It was Red Heats Love I found this in. The knot they tried to hide looked much like this one... http://www.thelavenderchair.com/flawless-yarn-joining-method/


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I went to the sight and they said it couldn't be found.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Me to


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.thelavenderchair.com/flawless-yarn-joining-method
try this one. Scroll down to see the video


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> http://www.thelavenderchair.com/flawless-yarn-joining-method
> try this one. Scroll down to see the video


Thanks Mattie, for correcting that. Kindle changed what I typed in. Annoying.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Wow! I've never seen this join before but I'm sure going to use it next time. Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you. I might try this next time.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

The point I was making but must not have. The knot that was put in this yarn by manufacture was not secure and bulky. What got my attention was the fact that that little piece tucked back in did not stay in when pulled. So take your chances. I won't. I will continue to use the Russian Join it has been the best secure knot so far.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I will not use joins of any kind in my work. I always work a new ball from the edge of the project.
Pull out enough yarn to work a row or 2 or re-wind yarn before working to eliminate any knots lurking within.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for that, I have bookmarked it.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I am going to try it.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I followed you. It is a knot and we do not want knots.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> I have been making a vest and for the first time since I have been using this yarn I found a knot. Looks inocent till started digging at it. Glad I did it would have for sure come apart over time. So I replaced that manufacturing with a Russian Join. It was Red Heats Love I found this in. The knot they tried to hide looked much like this one... http://www.thelavenderchair.com/flawless-yarn-joining-method/


That's a great idea, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

mattie cat said:


> http://www.thelavenderchair.com/flawless-yarn-joining-method
> try this one. Scroll down to see the video


Just watched the video! Now, I see! That's great. Wonder if it will work on my bulky sock yarn? Will try it. As soon as I finish one more sock, I'll be back on baby yarn. I'm sure that will work.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

it worked for me 
Might give it a try if I remember


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the warning, I am always terrified of having knitted garments fall apart if a knot comes apart.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> The point I was making but must not have. The knot that was put in this yarn by manufacture was not secure and bulky. What got my attention was the fact that that little piece tucked back in did not stay in when pulled. So take your chances. I won't. I will continue to use the Russian Join it has been the best secure knot so far.


This is what I thought you meant but thought I'd misunderstood with all the other eager comments. I'd copied instructions for this join this week (a link from KP) but won't bother now. Apologies to all the purists out there but I'm keeping on knotting!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> http://www.thelavenderchair.com/flawless-yarn-joining-method
> try this one. Scroll down to see the video


Thanks! I saw this on KP the other day but later couldn't find it.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been trying it over and over, with the video and the written instructions, somehow I'm doing something wrong as it doesn't work. I think my problem is at the end, when I'm folding the two ends to hold them together between my thumb and my index. I've tried to fold them inside of the loops on my thumb, and then outside when that didn't work but when I pull on the yarn to close the knot, only the first loop comes out and the other one is blocked.
Anyone else tried it with success???


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting. I'll have to give it a try if I remember how it was done! Thanks and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I've had problems with my Russian join coming loose with RH With Love and other yarns. After a few rows of knitting past the join I could see the ends working loose. It may just be the way I did it but maybe not. I now stick with knitting two or three stitches with the old and new yarns.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I went to the website and watched the whole tutorial. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried the link and the knot and it worked well, and did all that it said it would do. 
I was practicing on spare yarn so also did the Russian join both worked very well, but I found the Russian join was much smaller and neater.
D


----------



## littleeu (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been using up some partial balls of cotton yarns making dishcloths. I saw this video and tried the knot - it works great with the cotton - doesn't really matter on a dishcloth. I had to practice a few times before I had success. When doing the first 2 loops around your thumb, the 2 ends must also be wrapped. The third loop goes around the 2 ends and then they are tucked over the top of this 3rd loop and then the end is pulled - do it slowly so it will unwind correctly. I really like this method!! Thanks for the posting.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool, I'll have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

d-dub said:


> I tried the link and the knot and it worked well, and did all that it said it would do.
> I was practicing on spare yarn so also did the Russian join both worked very well, but I found the Russian join was much smaller and neater.
> D


How do you do the Russian join


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...I am hoping to see experiments with this join. It looks strong but I'm sure that time will let us know if it is good


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Annie Mae Oakley said:


> How do you do the Russian join


If you roll the mouse over Russian join to highlight it google will find it for you.
Another join that I mostly use is the magic knot.

Sorry I cannot take you to the link I don't know how 
D


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Never seen this before but will definately have to give it a try.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

d-dub said:


> If you roll the mouse over Russian join to highlight it google will find it for you.
> Another join that I mostly use is the magic knot.
> 
> Sorry I cannot take you to the link I don't know how
> D


Thanks!


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I've had problems with my Russian join coming loose with RH With Love and other yarns. After a few rows of knitting past the join I could see the ends working loose. It may just be the way I did it but maybe not. I now stick with knitting two or three stitches with the old and new yarns.


I'm with you, I've also had the Russian join come loose. Sounds like a good idea in theory but doesn't really work in practice. It's also hard to hide the ends without them poking through somewhere. I just tried this new method and honestly I couldn't pull that knot apart to save my soul. We'll see what happens after some wearing but I think this is the knot for me!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

My friend makes baby socks and has made a couple of afghans made up of small granny squares......very pretty!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I know it has been said before but I will keep on saying it. NO KNOTS in your knitting. Why would you purposly put a knot witha lump in your knitting when it often will come apart and then there will be no ends to fix it with. Knots were not allowed in the master knitter course at all. There are many joins that are flawless. It might be okay for joining cotton dishcloth yarn. Russian join is perfect, never comes apart if done correctly unless you have really really slippery yarn.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I never try to put the end of the russian join down through the plies of the yarn, it just doesn't work. I just weave it through the plies for about 3 inches on each side.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm on vacation-No books with me an who knows what the name of the join i use is- so, please describe "Russian Join".
Thanks in advance. Perhapsit is even the one I use. Lol


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm on vacation-No books with me an who knows what the name of the join i use is- so, please describe "Russian Join".
Thanks in advance. Perhapsit is even the one I use. Lol


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

cathy47 said:


> I have been making a vest and for the first time since I have been using this yarn I found a knot. Looks inocent till started digging at it. Glad I did it would have for sure come apart over time. So I replaced that manufacturing with a Russian Join. It was Red Heats Love I found this in. The knot they tried to hide looked much like this one... http://www.thelavenderchair.com/flawless-yarn-joining-method/


Thanks, I looked it up, I'm going to use it from now on. Guess you can learn something everyday :thumbup:


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I know it has been said before but I will keep on saying it. NO KNOTS in your knitting. Why would you purposly put a knot witha lump in your knitting when it often will come apart and then there will be no ends to fix it with. Knots were not allowed in the master knitter course at all. There are many joins that are flawless. It might be okay for joining cotton dishcloth yarn. Russian join is perfect, never comes apart if done correctly unless you have really really slippery yarn.


I knit and crochet for fun, not to become a master. Having spent a year of my free time making squares for 2 afghans I don't intend them to come apart. Reef knots are flat, undetectable and only come apart if you push them from both ends. No amount of shouting will change my mind


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I never try to put the end of the russian join down through the plies of the yarn, it just doesn't work. I just weave it through the plies for about 3 inches on each side.


I never thought of that method. I've often had problems in putting the yarn through the plies. Thank you for this tip.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have used knots many times over the years and so far no coming loose - even in garments that were repeatedly washed and passed down. I have also joined at the edge when the design called for it by a variety methods. 
The time I do not like to use a knot is on the foot of a sock where a bump or nub would be uncomfortable - or any similar situation.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Very good, particularly for non-animal fibers! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

skitty's_mum said:


> I knit and crochet for fun, not to become a master. Having spent a year of my free time making squares for 2 afghans I don't intend them to come apart. Reef knots are flat, undetectable and only come apart if you push them from both ends. No amount of shouting will change my mind


This is interesting because I NEVER know what to do about a knot. Put it in the middle, you have a lump... put it on the end you have an unattractive end.... with a knot! Are you talking about a square knot..... right over left, left over right? What do you do with the ends?


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

ohmunner said:


> This is interesting because I NEVER know what to do about a knot. Put it in the middle, you have a lump... put it on the end you have an unattractive end.... with a knot! Are you talking about a square knot..... right over left, left over right? What do you do with the ends?


That's the one. I either work over the ends or thread them through on the back afterwards. If I'm feeling paranoid I do both! If I need to change at the end and it will show, eg a scarf, I change it on the next to the last stitch. People are going to be right in your face to spot it! I've been knitting for over 60 years and crocheting for almost 50 and I've had no problems - might not win gold medals but it suits for what I want.


----------

